# [SOLVED] PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable



## suzjr2 (Aug 21, 2010)

Toshiba Satellite running Windows 7. If I wind up having to reinstall the hd is that something you can help with? Opening up a laptop is a little intimidating to me. This error keeps posting over and over. I have tried changing the boot sequence, that does not help. The research I have done leads me to believe the hd is not being recognized and trying to boot from the network card. Since there is no recovery disks I tried using the hidden recovery but that is not working either. That screen doesn't stay up long enough to even tell what it is.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable*








and welcome to the Forum

If the hard drive has died, the Recovery facility went with it. You can run diagnostics on the hard drive 

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

See this for how to make a bootable cd


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable*

Hi

When you go into your bios setup screen, first page, is the HD recognised in the bios? If so then go to the page with Network boot and disable or remove it, I think there is an option to do this, or try setting your bios to default.

On a hardware note, remove and reseat your HD. What model Toshiba Satellite?

If no success with above, try as simpswr has suggested.


----------



## suzjr2 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable*

Since the computer still had some warranty on it I decided to send it back to them...Thanks for the help


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable*

Smart move!!


----------

